#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-19
<TLE> ?spørgsmål Ved i om det generelt er muligt at holde en imap forbindlse åbent, mere specifict i thunderbird, det tager altid længere tid at sende emailen efter jeg har skrevet den end jeg synes det er sjovt at vente, og jeg kan se at størstedelen af tiden går med at oprette forbindelsen
<[dmp]> TLE: er du sikker på at du sender via IMAP? og ikke via smtp?
<TLE> [dmp]: nej det er imap, det er fra gmail
<TLE> hvilket selvfølgelig rejser spørgsmålet hvorfor jeg dog vil hive min gmail ind i thunderbird, men det er en længere forklaring
<[dmp]> TLE: og det er du sikker på? gmail bruger også smtp
 * [dmp] er ikke helt overbevist om at IMAP kan sende emails, men er ikke 100% sikker
<TLE> thunderbird sætter mere eller mindre selv forbindelsen op, som beskrevet i denne vejledning: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=180189
<TLE> nå ja selvfølgelig, der sendes via smtp
<TLE> og modtages via imap, my bad
<[dmp]> TLE: Well, så er det jo ret oplagt, hvorfor den laver en ny forbindelse - når den ikke har en åben i forvejen :)
<TLE> det tror jeg ikke at jeg forstår
<TLE> nåå en imap-forbindelse
<TLE> :)
<TLE> well, samme spørgsmål som ovenfor bare med smtp i stedet for
<TLE> men ok, nu hvor jeg har de rigtige søgetermer kan jeg se at jeg ikke er den eneste der har det problem og at det ser ud til at det er et ren og skær belastningsproblem med googles servere, så det er der nok ikke noget at gøre ved
<[dmp]> TLE: Ja, for det giver ikke nogen mening (slet ikke fra googles side) at holde en smtp forbindelse åbent, i tilfælde du vil sende noget. Du bruger jo langt størstedelen af din tid på at læse og skrive emails.. selve det at sende dem, tager jo ikke ret lang tid
<[dmp]> TLE: Men drejer det sig ikke kun om et par sekunder?
<TLE> jo, med 5-10, men det er jo øjeblikkeligt i gmail netklient, men selvom du selvfølgelig har ret kunne det jo godt være at man kunne sætte den til at holde forbindelsen åben i f.eks. 5 min bagefter hvis man ligesom mig tjekker emails i bunker
<jarlen> Du vil nok kunne skrive dine mails, og så sende dem i bulks
<[dmp]> TLE: eller sende det samlet?
<jarlen> altså, du skriver alle dine mails, har dem liggende, og så til sidst laver en forbindelse og sender det hele
<TLE> ja det er måske også en mulighed. Jeg prøvede thunderbirds offline-funktion, men den endte med at give mig kladder for de emails jeg havde "sendt" i offline tilstand, ud over at sende dem, men det kan selvfølgelig være det er et indstillingsspørgsmål
<TLE> hmm, der er faktisk en "send senere" funktion, det kan være det løser problemet så, tak for det
<jarlen> :)
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål ... hejsa, jeg er ny til ubuntu og har fået installeret og kørt det meste ind. Men jeg vil gerne have installeret office 2007 på da jeg bruger onenote til notatskrivning. men når jeg skal mounte på hvor cd'en er kan jeg ikke få den til at pege på min usb eller en mappe hvor jeg har lagt iso-filen ind. da det er en notebook som ikke har cd-drev. den skriver clearlooks configuration option "sunkenmenu" is n
<jarlen> Har du undersøgt om Office vil køre ordentligt på din maskine?
<jarlen> Microsoft office er sjældent noget der anbefales i linux-miljøer
<Ubuntubruger7> altså jeg har haft win 7 kørende tidligere på den med office.. jeg ved godt det ikke anbefales.. men jeg kan bare ikke finde alternativer til onenote
<Ubuntubruger7> og jeg har installeret playonlinux og prøvet som forskellige sider skriver man skal. men jeg kan bare ikke mounte den som de beskriver når jeg ikke har cd-drev. og den vil ikke finde filen når jeg mounter med gmount
<jarlen> du skal mounte ISO-filen, ikke mappen den ligger i
<jarlen> mount usb/mappe/office.iso, ikke mount usb/mappe
<Ubuntubruger7> argh okay jeg har ikke haft .iso bagpå.. det prøver jeg lige :)
<Ubuntubruger7> hmm jeg kan ikke få den til at finde den... den skriver ingen sådan fil eller filkatalog :S selvom det er den korrekte sti :(
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: den har nok ret. Hvis du har mellemrum i filnavnet og/eller stien kan det vaere det der driller
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg prøver og omdøbe den... men jeg har ved en side læst at den SKAL hedde OFFICE12??
<jarlen> Det er der heller ingen mellemrum i
<Ubuntubruger7> det ved jeg godt hehe ;) den skriver kan ikke finde i etc/fstab eller etc/mtab??? ved ikke rigtig hvad det sidste betyder :S
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: den skal ikke hedde noget specielt.
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: Hvad skriver du, naar du faa den fejl?
<Ubuntubruger7> mount usb/office12.iso eller mount home/nordtorp/dokumenter/office12.iso
<Ubuntubruger7> har flyttet filen ind i dokumenter også
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: du skal nok have / foran home. Og husk at der er forskel paa store og smaa bogstaver ..
<[dmp]> sudo mount -o loop /home/nordtorp/dokumenter/office12.iso /etellerandetsted
<[dmp]> proev dette, Ubuntubruger7 .. /etellerandetsted, skal vaere den mappe du gerne vil have indholdet af iso'en "i"
<Ubuntubruger7> tak du er en ven i nøden :) det virker og kører :)
<Ubuntubruger7> det har nok været det der sudo og -o loop der gjorde det ;)
<Ubuntubruger7> men tusind tak for hjælpen begge to
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-20
<Ubuntubruger6> hej, jeg har lige i forbindelse med studie start på DTU, installeret ubuntu på min asus N61VN, det er jeg rigtig glad for! Men jeg har dog det ene lille problem at jeg ikke kan få mit vga stik til at virke, jeg har googlet efter løsningen men ikke fundet en der virker endnu - er der nogen der kan hjælpe???
<Kvik> Ubuntubruger6, du her ikke sådan noget med du skal trykke fn ned + en f* tast for og få den over på VGA
<Ubuntubruger6> nej desværre har prøvet :/
<Kvik> Så ved jeg det ikke lige, har du evt prøvet og genstarte hvor skærmen sidder i?
<Ubuntubruger6> ja
<Kvik> Jeg har ikke brugt så meget ubuntu på det sidste, evt laven en ny support tråd på forumet
<Ubuntubruger6> okay tak
<jarlen> Du er sikker på dit grafikkort er kompatibelt med Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-21
<oizo> ?spørgsmål Jeg har lige fået ny bærbar (jaii ) men der er nogle "special keys" der ikke virker, volume up/down osv (ikke fn-keys) hvordan kan jeg assigne dem til noget?
<oizo> system->prefs->keyboard shourtcuts virker ikke!
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-24
<cromag> pinnerup: hest
<pinnerup> cromag: Hej :)
<cromag> :D
<cromag> jeg vidste jeg havde set dig et sted
<pinnerup> Sidder du og kigger haj over skulderen?
<pinnerup> Jeg tror ikke rigtig, vi har snakket, ellers.
<cromag> vi har ikke snakket som sådan nej, herinde hvis ellers..
<cromag> men ja - jeg kigger haj over skulderen når han sidder og irssiér
<pinnerup> Hehe
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-25
<Ubuntubruger5> "?spørgsmål": Hej! Jeg har nogle problemer med at downloade programmer, som jeg håber, I måske kan hjælpe mig med? Når jeg forsøger at downloade fx nyeste version af Firefox (jeg har i øjebikket 3.6.22 og forsøger at downloade 6.0.2), så får jeg denne besked: "Du har valgt at åbne: firefox-6.0.2.tar.bz2 som er en: Bzip archive fra Http://www.mirrorservice.org. Hvad skal Firefox gøre med denne fil?" Herefter får
<Ubuntubruger5> "?spørgsmål": (forsat): når jeg gemmer filen eller åbner den, er dte som at pakke en pakke op - jeg får alle bestanddelene, men ikke mulighed for at installere programmet. Ved I, hvad jeg gør galt?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger5: som standard installeres software i Ubuntu fra softwarearkiverne, alternativt kan man installere .deb pakker hvis de er lavet til den pågældende Ubuntu-distribution
<TLE> det du har hentet (ville være rart hvis du vil give et link) er enten en kildkodearkiv som først skal kompileres, eller en eller form for tilpasset installeringsprogram, ingen af delen er anbefalingsværdig
<TLE> hvilken version af Ubuntu bruger du?
<Ubuntubruger5> Det er jeg faktisk lidt i tvivl om - er der en måde, jeg kan tjekke hvilken version, det er?
<TLE> har du et panel for oven?
<TLE> med menuer i
<Ubuntubruger5> <Har hentet FIrefox fra hjemmesiden, dvs. bare trykket på knappen gratis 'download'
<Ubuntubruger5> Har øverste panel med 'programmer, steder og system'. Neden under det: filer, rediger, vis, historik, bogmærker, funktioner, hjælp.
<TLE> yes, system - om ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger5> bruger Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Ubuntubruger5> problemet er heller ikke så meget Firefox, det var det hurtigste eksempel, jeg kunne komme til. Det største probleme r, at jeg er flyttet til Sverige og skal installere et program i forbindelse med netbank. Da får jeg samme svar, som ved Firefox, og er ikke sikker på, jeg kan finde programmet i softwarearkiverne ...
<Ubuntubruger5> er der noget, jeg kan gøre (på almindelig brugerniveau)? Ellers går dte jo selvfølgelig nok, men det ville være rart at kunne downloade andet end fra arkiverne ...
<jarlen> Hvad er det for et program?
<jarlen> De fleste kræver bare Java
<Ubuntubruger5> øjeblik, jeg finder det frem igen ..
<TLE> ok, altså som udgangspunkt anbefales det at bruge de pakker der ligger i arkiverne, hvilken netbank
<Ubuntubruger5> det er skandiabanken. programmet, der skal hentes, er BankIDs sikekrhedsprogram: https://install.bankid.com/bank
<Ubuntubruger5> jarlen: så jeg mangler måske en java-installation/opdatering?
<Ubuntubruger5> Umiddelbart burde programmet virke på Ubuntu: BankID säkerhetsprogram har stöd för Linuxdistributionen Ubuntu, 32-bits, version 9.10 eller senare, med webbläsaren Firefox 3.6 eller senare. Det är möjligt för avancerade användare att få programmen att fungera även i andra Linuxdistributioner och webbläsare, men tyvärr erbjuds i dagsläget inte hjälp och support i dessa fall.
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger5: Der er en PDF med ved BankID, der fortæller dig præcis hvordan du skal gøre
<TLE> Ubuntubruger5: jeg sidder også og kigger i pdf'en, jeg kan guide dig igennem hvis du ikke er kendt med terminalen
<jarlen> https://install.bankid.com/Global/supportbankidcom/pdf/Lathund%20f%c3%b6r%20BankID%20s%c3%a4kerhetsprogram_4.18_Linux.pdf
<jarlen> Det virker rimelig godt brskrevet, og som du selv citerer, skulle Ubuntu 9.10 med Firefox 3.6 være nok, så hvis du har 10.04 skulle der ikke være nogen problemer.
<Ubuntubruger5> argh, så slet ikke den pdf. tusinf tak for hjælpen!
<Ubuntubruger5> TLE: vil meget gerne tage imod hjælpen, hvis du har tid?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger5: er du ok med terminalen?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger5: det har jeg
<Ubuntubruger5> tusind tak.
<TLE> hvis du har hentet programmet skal du først åbne din hjemmemappe: Stedet - Hjemmemappe
<TLE> og gå til mappen: Hentede filer
<TLE> Selvfølgelig: Steder - Hjemmemappe
<Ubuntubruger5> ok, så jeg skal sige, at den skal gemme programmet, ikke åbne det?
<TLE> jeps
<TLE> bare sig til når du er nået dertil hvor jeg har skrevet
<Ubuntubruger5> leder efter 'hentede filer', men den ligger vist ikke under steder - hjemmemappe. men selve filen, jeg gemte, ligger på mit skrivebord. kan jeg begynde der fra?
<TLE> ja, det er fint
<TLE> højreklik på filen og vælg "Udpak her"
<Ubuntubruger5> ok, gjort
<TLE> så pakker vi den ud, ligesom en zip-fil i windows
<TLE> ok, så skal du åbne en terminal: Programmer - Tilbehør - Terminal
<Ubuntubruger5> okay, har åbnet terminalen. AT pakke filen ud som zip-fil - betyder det, at den skal pakkes yderligere ud? lige nu er den i to dele.
<TLE> nej, det var bare for at bekrive hvad vi gjorde, en tar.gz fil er en pakket arkiv ligesom en zip-fil
<TLE> efter udpakningen skulle der gerne dukke en mappe op som hedder næsten den samme som filen
<Ubuntubruger5> ja, den er der
<TLE> super
<TLE> har du prøvet at bruge terminalen før?
<Ubuntubruger5> enkelte gange, ja.
<Ubuntubruger5> men kun med en kode, jeg har fået på forhånd, har ikke prøvet det her før.
<TLE> ok, man bruge kommandoen cd til at flytte rundt i mapperne, når man åbne terminalen er den i hjemmemappe (det kan ses på det lille ~ der er før $)
<TLE> når man skal skrive hvilke mapper man gerne vil ind i kan man bruge tabulatortasten til at færdidggøre navnene
<TLE> så hvis du skrive cd Skri [tab] skulle den gerne fuldfør det til: cd Skrivebord/
<TLE> hvis den gør det så tryk enter
<Ubuntubruger5> ok, øjeblik
<Ubuntubruger5> ok, gjort
<TLE> super, så skal vi ind i den mappe som vi lige har pakket ud: cd BIS [TAB] [ENTER]
<TLE> for at se hvad der er i den mappe som vi er i skriver vi: ls
<TLE> den skulle gerne vise to mapper: BISP-4.18.1.10899  lang
<TLE> jo og enter efter ls selvfølgelig
<Ubuntubruger5> den fuldfører ikke BIS. Dvs når jeg skriver cd BIS og trykker, så ændres ordet ikke
<TLE> ok, hvad siger kommandoen: pwd [ENTER]
<TLE> som fortæller hvilken mapper vi er i
<Ubuntubruger5> siger, mappen er home
<TLE> ok, så har vi ikke skiftet til skrivebordet, bruger du en dansk eller engelsk Ubuntu
<TLE> prøv at skrive ls [ENTER] og se om der er en mappe der hedder Desktop eller Skrivebord
<Ubuntubruger5> selve systemet er dansk, men det ser ud til at terminalen taler engelsk
<TLE> ja, men det drejer sig mere om hvad mappenavnene er
<Ubuntubruger5> det er der ikke. skal jeg prøve at starte forfra og skrive DESK istedet for SKRI?
<Ubuntubruger5> vent, jo, der står skrivebord med blåt.
<TLE> super, fil- og mappenavne i linux er versalfølsomme så der er forskel på skrivebord og Skrivebord
<TLE> så mappen du har hedder forhåbentlig Skrivebord
<Ubuntubruger5> ja, med stort S
<TLE> ok: cd Skrivebord [ENTER]
<TLE> og: pwd [ENTER]
<TLE> eller du kan også bare se om cd-kommandoen udføres uden fejl for at se om vi har skiftet mappe
<Ubuntubruger5> har gjort de første to ting, og der står Skrivebord nu. skal jeg forsøge at find emappen?
<TLE> prøv at skrive ls [ENTER]
<Ubuntubruger5> gjort
<TLE> og se om der er en mappe der hedder noget med BIS....
<Ubuntubruger5> jep, de er der begge to
<TLE> ok: cd BIS [TAB]
<Ubuntubruger5> en blå og en rød
<TLE> skulle gerne udvide BIS til BIS-4.18.1.10899
<Ubuntubruger5> ja, det gør den. enter?
<TLE> jep
<TLE> og ls
<TLE> og altid enter efter kommandoer
<TLE> der skulle gerne være de to mapper i som jeg beskrev ovenfor
<Ubuntubruger5> ok, der står koden og 'lang'
<TLE> godt
<TLE> så vi skal altså en mappe længere ned
<TLE> cd BIS [TAB] [ENTER]
<Ubuntubruger5> gjort
<TLE> og hvis du så trykke enter skulle der gerne komme en hel masse frem
<Ubuntubruger5> der kom ikke meget frem. skal jeg trykke enter igen?
<Ubuntubruger5> der står dens navn
<TLE> nå ja, jeg mener ls [ENTER]
<Ubuntubruger5> jep, masser af ting
<TLE> vi skal køre den fil der hedder install.4.18.1.10899.sh med super bruger rettigheder
<Ubuntubruger5> ok, ser den. hvordan køres den?
<TLE> for at køre en fil skriver man ./ foran (vent med at gøre noget) og for at køre noget med superbrugerrettigheder skriver man sudo foran
<TLE> så: sudo ./in [TAB]
<TLE> skulle gerne udvide til: sudo ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh
<Ubuntubruger5> gør den også
<TLE> ok og enter
<TLE> og hvis manualen er noget værd skulle installationen så gern gå i gang
<Ubuntubruger5> beder om password, så det giver jeg dne bare?
<TLE> ja, dit brugerpassword, det er fordi vi skal installere programmer, så det skal vi godkende
<Ubuntubruger5> den siger: i - install og u-uninstall. skal jeg skrive i og trykke enter?
<TLE> prøv bar at trykke i  og hvis der ikke sker noget automatisk, så enter
<Ubuntubruger5> den siger, at programmet i ikke er installeret.
<Ubuntubruger5> tror, den ser det som programmet ' iprint'
<TLE> sååå
<TLE> nååå
<TLE> så er det fordi du er tilbage ved terminalen, det var fordi jeg havde overset noget
<TLE> kommandoen til at installere med skal have et i hæftet på i enden
<Ubuntubruger5> okay.
<TLE> sudo ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh i
<TLE> enter
<Ubuntubruger5> ok, og det kan jeg skrive nu, eller er der noget, der skal slettes? (hvis man kan slette i terminalen)
<Ubuntubruger5> eller skal jeg går lidt tilbage i skriften?
<TLE> bare tryk slet indtil markøren står lige foran $ tegnet
<TLE> eller tryk enter engang når du har slettet alt det du kan
<Ubuntubruger5> kan ikke slette noget, men står også ved et dollar-tegn
<TLE> ok, så er den klar til kommandoen
<Ubuntubruger5> ok, siger 'installation complete'
<Ubuntubruger5> har ikke skrevet så meget kode, men det behøves måske heller ikke ...?
<TLE> godt, så skulle det være installeret
<TLE> så kan du prøve at se om dit bankprogram kan køre osv.
<Ubuntubruger5> Det vil jeg prøve. der er vist mere, der skal installeres, men nu er jeg ihvertfald kørt mere ind i det. Tusind tak for hjælpen! og tålmodigheden!
<TLE> det var så lidt
<TLE> jeg tror resten ser ud som om det er rimeligt nemt at gå til ved hjælp af den pdf
<Ubuntubruger5> cool, det er rart. Endnu en gang mange tak, og du må have en rigtig god søndag!
<Ubuntubruger9> "?spørgsmål" Hej, jeg har netop været herinde, da jeg har nogle problemer med at få svensk netbank til at fungere på min computer (Ubuntu 10.04). JEg fik hjælp til at installere bankens sikkerhedsprogram, men programmet fungerer ikke. Bankens support bad mig afinstallere og så re-installere programmet, men kan ikke få deres afinstallations til at virke. Programmet, der skal afinstalleres, ligger under 'programmer' - 
<Ubuntubruger9> men intet kommer frem. kan det skyldes, at dette er svenske kommandoer? hvis programmet skal findes på en dansk computer (under programmer og andet), skal kommandoen da være anderledes?
<TLE> Hvordan fungerer ikke?
<Ubuntubruger9> Når jeg forsøger at bede om et bankID, siger systemet, at jeg fortsat mangler sikkerhedssystemet - selv om det ligger på min computer. Har genstartet computeren nogle gange, men samme resultat.
<Ubuntubruger9> vejledningen lyder sådan her: Avinstallera BankID säkerhetsprogram/Nexus Personal från ett terminalfönster så här: Gå till katalogen där programmet installerats, med kommandot cd /usr/local/lib/personal Leta reda på installationsskriptet, som heter install.<installerad version>.sh (t.ex. install.4.10.0.21.sh eller install.4.10.2.16.sh) Kör sedan avinstallationen med argumentet u, kommandot sudo ./install.<installer
<TLE> ja men
<TLE> programmet burde ligge i programmer et eller andet sted
<jarlen> Skal du ikke bare bruge det samme installscript?
<jarlen> Hvis det har både install og uninstall funktionalitet (deraf flagene i og u
<jarlen> )
<Ubuntubruger9> Det gør det også, ligger under programmer - andet. Kan sagtens åbne det og det hele, men af en eller anden grund registreres det ikke, når jeg søger bankID
<TLE> Skal det køre mens du åbner den der hjemmeside eller hvordan
<TLE> jarlen: jo det er det smame script som skal bruges til at afinstallere med, ville bare gerne lige sikre mig at det rent faktisk ikke virker
<TLE> mit svenske stinker
<Ubuntubruger9> Det fungerer bare som et form for vindue, hvor man kan se forskellige ting vedr. sin bank. så tror, det kører af sig selv.
<Ubuntubruger9> der står også, at det er den rette version, så, ja, ved ikke, hvorfor der er problemer. måske, der kommer til at gå lidt tid, inden det er registerert, ...
<Ubuntubruger9> så for at afinstallere, skal jeg egentligt bare bruge samme script som før ..?
<TLE> ja, gøre præcis det samme som før blot med sudo ./in... u
<TLE> i stedet for sudo ./in... i
<Ubuntubruger9> okay, tak, jeg prøver ...
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-18
<Ubuntubruger0> hey er da nogle freaks herinde spørgsmål?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, det her er _KUN_ til support - snak foregår på #ubuntu-dk-snak kanalen - lad være med at atille spørgsmål for at stille spørgsmål, stil bare dit spørgsmål til at starte med
<Ubuntubruger0> hej lars, jeg søger noget sparing omkring noget server opsætning
<Ubuntubruger0> Det drejer sig om jeg har en stikdåse fra antenne foreningen hvor jeg har sat mit internet kabel i.
<Ubuntubruger0> Fra stikdåsen går da et kabel direkte til en ubuntu server.
<Ubuntubruger0> dog kan jeg ikke connecte med SFTP fra den offenetlige ip
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad kan være gået galt
<Ubuntubruger0> det er mit spørgsmål?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-20
<Ubuntubruger5> Halløj ubuntu brugere.
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg står med et problem i installationen af ubuntu 12.04 LTS og jeg ville høre om der er nogle der kan hjælpe mig
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger5, hvor går det galt?
<pixiarvai> nå, det går galt ca ved opgaven med at holde øje med chatten ;)
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål : Er her nogle der ved hvordan man opsætter Openload, så den kun tester med 1 bruger 1 gang i minuttet?
<pixiarvai> lidt mere om mit SP her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16632
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-23
<Ubuntubruger2> god dag venner jeg er ny og må derfor håndteres med venlighed og forståelse ;-)
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har et probem, jeg kan ikke få en url www.nuser.me til at kører i FireFox og Safari, firefox i 12.04 og safari i OS X jeg får at vide at det er en bin kan det være at .me forvirrer ?
<jarlen> Nej det er serveren der er opsat forkert. Det kan du ikke gøre noget ved med mindre det er din egen.
<jarlen> Eller, opsat forkert hvis vi antager at ikke er meningen du skal hente et program derfra
<Ubuntubruger2> tak, det er da til at forstå ! så må jeg videre
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har det liggende hos aws.amazon.com er det så dem jeg skal rette henvendelse til ?
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har oprette en bruger knudotto, men jeg fil ikke svaret på ip og smtp jeg bruger 12.04 hvordan finder jeg hvad min smtp hedder ?
<jarlen> Jeg ved ikke hvem der styrer den webserver. Men din webserver fortæller at browseren skal behandle svaret fra nuser.me som en application
<jarlen> Din smtp får du normalt fra din mailudbyder
<Ubuntubruger2> jarlen for tak, det TDC og vel pasmtp. eller asmtp det skal jeg nok finde ud af God aften
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-17
<Christian_Arvai> spørgsmål? (det er en konstatering, men så fanger jeg flere)
<Christian_Arvai> Loco-godkendelsesmøde i aften kl 22:00  http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=17801&p=119886#p119886
<Christian_Arvai>  ?spørgsmål : det her haster !!!!!!!! vi mangler mødereferater, og jeg skal bruge loggen for ubuntu-dk-moede , gerne for det sidste halve år
<sbc> Christian_Arvai: logs skal nok desværre 'hives ud' dag for dag fra: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sbc> Christian_Arvai: Bestemte referater, eller generelt? Der er nok desværre en del som aldrig er blevet skrevet. De andre burde ligge i mail-arkivet. Men det er let for mig at sige.. :)
<maveas> En med preseed erfaring?
<Zilvador> Jeg har desværre ikke selv, men jeg sætter lige et ?spørgsmål for dig, så du måske kan få opmærksomhed :)
<maveas> Tak Zilvador ;)
<maveas> ?spørgsmål Jeg har problemer med at loade min preseed.cfg. Har lagt filen i roden af min ISO og added md5sum for filen i md5sum.txt
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-18
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål burde min hostname hedde www.domainnavn.dk
<CattleBruiser> nikolaj_basher, det kommer an på hvilket system du har
<nikolaj_basher> CattleBruiser, det er en server jeg er ved at sætte op til brug på nettet, men min ftp server kan ikke resolve hostname
<CattleBruiser> og du ændre det i hvad for en fil ?
<nikolaj_basher> jeg har ikke ændret noget endnu, fordi jeg ved ikke rigtig hvordan jeg skal gribe den an. Da jeg ikke tror jeg bare kan ændre det i hosts filen
<nikolaj_basher> CattleBruiser,
<CattleBruiser> så hvordan ved du at din host hedder www.domainnavn.dk ?
<CattleBruiser> du skal ændre 2 filer når du sætter en server op
<CattleBruiser> en ubuntu server, vel og mærket
<nikolaj_basher> CattleBruiser, jeg så det i min hostsfil og domainnavn referere selvfølgelig til mit rigtige domain navn
<nikolaj_basher> det er godt nok en debian
<nikolaj_basher> men det er formentlig de samme filer
<CattleBruiser> jeg checker lige
<nikolaj_basher> CattleBruiser, måske misforstår jeg konceptet. jeg har compilar.dk så skulle det ikke være min hostname?
<CattleBruiser> Har du compilar.dk forwarded til din ip ?
<nikolaj_basher> yep
<CattleBruiser> ok, så er det første du skal gøre at forwarde porten til din ftp server på din router også er det også en god ide at give den server en statisk ip adresse
<nikolaj_basher> nej nej jeg har lejet en server hvor domainet er redelegeret til en dns server som forwarder hostnavnet til IP
<nikolaj_basher> hvis det hedder det men så dns sørger for at compilar.dk er linket til min servers IP
<nikolaj_basher> :-D
<CattleBruiser> men der er også noget der hedder port forwarding
<nikolaj_basher> men det skulle min server være sat op til den står i hvertflad til at proftpd på port 21
<nikolaj_basher> men fortæl læs så læser jeg med og spørger hvis jeg er i tvivl
<nikolaj_basher> CattleBruiser, hvis du da har tid til at hjælpe mig på vej
<CattleBruiser> nikolaj_basher, sorry, men det for sent til dns support for mig, tror det ville blive en lang aften
<nikolaj_basher> CattleBruiser, helt fint :-D men tak alligevel
<CattleBruiser> nikolaj_basher, men jeg ville ønske jeg havde en hurtig løsning til dit problem, men det du sprøger om tager en pæn del tid
<nikolaj_basher> kan du kort beksrive hvad jeg skal søge efte på google
<nikolaj_basher> CattleBruiser, tror jeg fandt fejlen
<CattleBruiser> super !
<nikolaj_basher> CattleBruiser, Det har hostmane filen der var problemet den sagde compilar, men skal selvfølgelig hedde compilar.dk
<nikolaj_basher> :-D
<CattleBruiser> nikolaj_basher, godt du fandt fejlen, det giver også en god fornemmelse i maven når man selv kan rette fejl på ens system
<nikolaj_basher> ja, bestemt :-D
<nikolaj_basher> bare lige et kort spørgsmål
<nikolaj_basher> CattleBruiser,  du sagde DNS også var internt i serveren, men er det ikke bare om en port er åben eller lukket?
<nikolaj_basher> når først man har sørget for at den forbinder domain navnet med ens IP i princippet kan man jo skrive IP:PORT
<CattleBruiser> nikolaj_basher, det kommer an på hvordan netværket er sat op, og det var også derfor jeg ikke ville ud i det
<CattleBruiser> hvis det var noget med du havde en server på xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx også ville have port 21 sat videre til xxx.xxx.xxx.xx
<CattleBruiser> kunne det være blevet en ret lang aften :D
<nikolaj_basher> ja bestemt, men mit er totalt simpelt ftp, apace og mysql kører på samme maskine, netop for at gøre det simpelt her i starten og fordi jeg ikke  har behov for mere
<CattleBruiser> smart :D
<nikolaj_basher> CattleBruiser, det ved jeg ikke om det er men det virker og er simpelt
<nikolaj_basher> man kan nok argumenterer i der er et sikkerhedsaspekt der kunne have været bedre i at sprede server programmerne ud på flere server
<nikolaj_basher> men sådan blive det ikke
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-19
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej
<Ubuntubruger9> Er der et ubuntu fællesskab i Aarhus der engang i mellem mødes?
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har det problem, at den bruger og det password jeg har lavet til min ubuntu konto ikke virker til at være den rigtige.. den siger, at jeg indtaster noget forkert (det gør jeg ikke), og jeg bliver nødt til at logge ind som gæst. jeg er helt ny, så en nybegynderfejl er muligt. jeg bruger dual boot og har geninstalleret en gang allerede. har i nogen ide om, hvad der kunne være gået galt?
<Nebulus> har du nogen sære tegn i dit kodeord?
<Nebulus> tænker på f.eks. ~ som ikke virker uden man taster mellem bagefter. Har selv været fanget af den :)
<Ubuntubruger4> nej, det er bare bogstaver og tal
<Nebulus> ok. så har jeg ikke lige nogen idéer ud over at tjekke caps-lock :D
<Ubuntubruger4> haha, ja, det har jeg tjekket i forvejen.. det er ret øv, for ville gerne prøve bruge ubuntu mere, men kan ikke rigtigt lave noget uden "super user"(?) eller min account
<Nebulus> forstår jeg godt. der er nok noget logisk i vejen. lige login-delen har jeg aldrig oplevet fejler.
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-20
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan finder man ud af hvilket pakke man skal installere hvis man kender det script/program det skal indeholde
<nikolaj_basher> google :-D
<nikolaj_basher> kan man enlig få apache log til at være mere følsom
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-21
<TLE> ?spørgsmål Er der nogen som kan hjælpe med at genoprette et system efter en fejlslagen VPN-opsætning. Hele problemet er beskrevet i detaljer her: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342294/restore-networking-after-failed-and-rolled-back-vpn-setup
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-22
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Er der nogen som kan fortælle mig om man kan gøre følgende i iptables:
<kasperd> Jeg vil gerne køre connection tracking på noget trafik men ikke på alt.
<kasperd> Jeg ved at jeg kan bruge NOTRACK i raw tabellen.
<kasperd> Jeg ville så gerne i PREROUTING angive NOTRACK afhængig af indgående og udgående interface.
<kasperd> Men det ser ikke ud til at -o kan bruges i PREROUTING.
<kasperd> Er der nogen måde at filtrere pakker på hvilket interface den ville være blevet routet på?
<kasperd> Jeg ved godt at senere regler kan påvirke udfaldet.
<kasperd> Det jeg har brug for er blot at vide hvilket interface pakken ville blive routet ud af, såfremt jeg ikke gør noget ved den.
<kasperd> Den løsning jeg umiddelbart kan se er at duplikere hele routing tabellen i iptables reglerne.
<kasperd> Det synes jeg bare er upraktisk, og det bliver ikke holdt opdateret, hvis routing tabellen ændres.
<kasperd> Mit problem er med andre ord at --out-interface og NOTRACK ikke kan bruges i samme regel.
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvad styrer om man kan forbinde til sin ftp server gennem ssh ?
<jarlen_> Du kan ikke køre ssh over ftp
<jarlen_> Så skal du have installeret en ssh server på maskinen.
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen_, det har jeg  :-) men jeg kan ikke forbinde via sftp
<nikolaj_basher> det undre mig lidt, da jeg mener man bruger port 22 som er ssh og jeg kan godt ssh til serveren
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: hvad forsøger du og hvad siger den?
<nikolaj_basher> TLE,  godt nøgle spørgsmål. Fandt lige fejlen fordi du spurgte hvad forsøger du :-)
<nikolaj_basher> Jeg forsøgte at forbinde vha. sftp med en alm ftp bruger, det kan jeg selvfølgelig fordi en ftp-bruger er ikke det sammen som en alm. bruger hvilket er hvad sftp bruger
<nikolaj_basher> :-D
<simmdk_> Hm.. blev vist smidt af :)
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: ahh, "another job well done"
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, YES :-D
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-15
<kasperd> Christian_Arvai_: Det hænder at der går et par dage, hvor jeg ikke lige har tid til at få kigget på mit IRC vindue.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-17
<Ubuntubruger2> hej, nogen der kan hjælpe med at få adobe flash til at virke..........ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-dk 2015-09-17
 * Ubuntubruger6 
#ubuntu-dk 2015-09-18
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej... Jeg køre 14.04 men efter installationen er der ikke nogen lyd??? Alt er skruet op og den viser ikke nogen propriatære drivere der mangler...
#ubuntu-dk 2016-09-23
<Ubuntubruger9> Can you download Ubuntu and just try it out?
<Ubuntubruger9> hej
<Ubuntubruger9> Nogen tilstede :)
<Ubuntubruger9> som eventuelt kan guide i en rigtig retning :)
<Ubuntubruger9> Eller er jeg lige sent nok på den :)
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål :) Jeg har en gammel stationær som jeg gerne vil lave til en server. Jeg har tidligere prøvet at sætte den op, via commando brugerflade kun, men er slet ikke inde i basics, fulgte guides osv, Nu vil jeg så gerne sætte den op forfra, men denne gang så det eventuelt er lidt lettere for mig, og så kan jeg med tiden gå i dybden med commandoerne. :) jeg har en bærbar som jeg er ved at installere Ubuntu 16.04
<Ubuntubruger9> Vender frygteligt tilbage ;) Nat
#ubuntu-dk 2016-09-24
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål :) Hejsa er her en der har tid til lidt råd/guidening :)
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg har for noget tid siden sat en gammel pc op som ubuntu server, dog med hjælp fra div guides osv. Nu vil jeg gerne starte forfra, har fået en gammel hp pavillion dv6 en tur i ovnen så grafikken virker igen, og den er der nu installeret ubuntu 16.04 på, så har båed en stationær, som skal blive serveren, og så en bærebar hvorpå jeg har alm ubuntu, da jeg gerne vil overgå 100% til ubuntu og væk fra windows :)
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg er ingen haj til commandoer, så vil gerne sætte det op så det er nemmeste for en nybegynder at starte ud med. og så vil jeg gerne med tiden sætte mig mere ind i commandoerne osv. Men en ting ad gangen :)
<Ubuntubruger6> Hmmm, er der altid så stille (ingen tilstede) her :)
<mads-> Ubuntubruger6: Jeg er ikke helt sikker på hvad du spørger efter.
<mads-> Kan du uddybe lidt?
<Ubuntubruger6> Har et par muligheder tænker jeg. :) prøver at forklare bedre
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg har en stationær hvor der er en installation på af forsklellig opsætninger som jeg legede med for nogle måneder siden. Nu har jeg så tænkte mig at sætte den op forfra, som fil server. Måske med en form for GUI til at starte med, så det letter mit arbejde, i forhold til at den skal dele internet via en bærbar der har wifi og så et ethernet kabel... Men, i bund og grund er det vel egentlig nogle gode server guid
<Ubuntubruger6> Måske, det hjalp lidt, ellers så bare spørg, skriver gerne mere, er MEGET nemt at misforstå/slet ikke forstå via tekst kommunikation tænker jeg :P
<Ubuntubruger6> overvejde da også at lave en tråd, men synes at have erfaring med, at er man ikke super specifik, ja så er emnet man søger hurtigt skiftet til andet i svarene :)
<Ubuntubruger6> men det er måske her hvor man selv ligesom er nød til at sortere blandt de 100000000000 manualer og guides som der er derude :)
<mads-> Ubuntubruger6: Hvis du bare skal bruge en filserver ville jeg bare installere helt normalt ubuntu og så bare finde ud af hvilken service du skal bruge til at dele filer med
<mads-> Der er jo mange. HTTP, FTP, Windows Sharing (SAMBA) eller bare streaming
<Ubuntubruger6> okay, det kan jeg da godt se det smarte i. MEN, jeg er meget nysgerrig og videnbegærlig, så for mig ville det være spændende at hoppe ud i det mere kommando agtige via serveren, mens min bærbar køre alm ubuntu med alm GUI. Har nemlig længe haft en trang til at lege lidt med commandoer osv. Det er facinerende at komme et niveau ned under gui'en :)
<Ubuntubruger6> ummidelbart vil jeg bare bruge den som en slags cloud service for mig selv, hvor jeg bare har tingene liggende på serveren i stedet for i skyen. Så jeg alle steder kan komme til mine filer, om det være sig små tekst dokumenter eller større video filer og billeder filer. Men hvor JEG er herren over sikkerhed, åbenhed, beskyttelse osv :)
<mads-> Ubuntubruger6: Kommandolinjen er også sjov.
<mads-> Det er bare at komme igang.
<mads-> Slå op hvad ssh er, og så prøv at bruge det fra din ene pc til den anden. Så kan du remote styre den
#ubuntu-dk 2017-09-20
<unixbassen> hey :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2018-09-18
<Stengade> I cant not be both. Online and Offline. So maby i will write back or i will not write back. Give me 5 second
<Stengade> I cant not be both. Online and Offline. So maby i will write back or i will not write back. Give me 5 second
<Stengade> I cant not be both. Online and Offline. So maby i will write back or i will not write back. Give me 5 second
#ubuntu-dk 2018-09-19
<Ubuntubruger8> Hejsa
<Ubuntubruger8> Er der nogle der kan fortælle mig hvordan jeg får min "home" mappe over på d drevet som standard? Vil stadig kører c drevet som system
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål  Er der nogle der kan fortælle mig hvordan jeg får min "home" mappe over på d drevet som standard? Vil stadig kører c drevet som system
#ubuntu-dk 2019-09-16
<Ubuntubruger72> Hjælp. Jeg har slettes Mac OS fra min late 2009 iMac og installeret Ubuntu. Det har jeg fortrudt, og nu vil jeg gerne installere Mac OS. Jeg er stødt på flere komplikationer. Hvilke "steps" skal jeg gennemgå?
<Ubuntubruger72> På forhånd tak. Vh
<Ubuntubruger98> ?spørgsmål Hvis man lige er opgraderet til ubuntu 18.04.3 fra 16.04 og ens mus (scroll-wheel) ikke helt fungerer, er det så et kendt problem?
